# Happy Birthday, Kutusov!



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Many happy returns, Renato....have a good one!







:drinks:


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Have a good one


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Renato. Have a great day. :cheers:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Enjoy your day. Party like a rock star!


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Feliz AniversÃ¡rio Renato.

Hope you have a good one. but leave the car at home, eh?

all the best,

Nick


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

have a great one







:band: :toot:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday Renato, many happy returns


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

Happy birthday and best of luck with your upcoming exams!!! :cheers:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday Renato







:rockon: :cheers:

Have a great one mate!

All the best

Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

happy b-day


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Wishing you a very


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Have a great day mate.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Have a great day.

Later,

William


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Happy Birthday, Renato* :cheers: :smoke:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone!! And I'll be sure to leave the car at home  Never again! (well, never say never...  )


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

A bit late here, Renato. Hope your birthday was filled with good food, good drink, and good company. :cheers:

Norman


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

normdiaz said:


> A bit late here, Renato. Hope your birthday was filled with good food, good drink, and good company. :cheers:
> 
> Norman


Cheers Norman, thanks for the thought, it matters more than a precise timing! It had terrible food but that's the price I paid for damn good company :naughty: so it was all good. Not a lot of drinking though... I'm still on probation from the last time the Police caught me so my deal with the DA would go down the toilet if I was caught again... there are taxis but the lady cooker lives in the middle of nowhere so I coudn't even explain to a cabbie where that is. Even with GPS I had to phone her a couple of times for directions.


----------

